# Looking for naturally raised bee breeder for northern beekeeper



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

fatbeeman.


----------



## flinter17 (May 6, 2009)

had a good chat w/ Mr. Fatbeeman and sounds like he might be out.


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

http://nsqba.com/


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Guys,

Here's another option:

http://www.ziaqueenbees.com

I don't have any experience with their queens. But will be getting a few this season.


----------



## flinter17 (May 6, 2009)

I have also contacted ziabees and it is my understanding that they are not involved in the U.P. right now. But im not 100% about that.


----------



## skflyfish (Jun 21, 2009)

They introduced Gary Beale?? at the last Holland Beekeeping meeting and he is in the Grand Rapids area and raising local hygenic queens. Contact Don Lam at http://hollandbees.wordpress.com/ . I don't know if they are chemical free. HTH, Jay


----------



## Ardilla (Jul 17, 2006)

BWrangler said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Here's another option:
> 
> ...


I've gotten several queens from Zia Queen Bee, and they have done well. They sell queens raised in New Mexico and Upper Peninsula Michigan. The UP queens may be a good fit for flinter17. Mark and Melanie from ZQB are nice people too...


----------



## BigDaddyDS (Aug 28, 2007)

I may be able to help you. I sell nucs raised from survivor stock and treat for nothing, and am located in Michigan also. Contact me through PM, as I don't want to hijack this thread with advertising.

Thanks,
Don


----------



## flinter17 (May 6, 2009)

Thanks bigdaddyds, I sent you a pm.


----------

